# Spring Clean up of a the Ford Dafodil



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

*Spring Clean up of the Ford Dafodil*

Hi all........another one maybe of interest is this Ford Ka Studio in Bright Yellow, a typical Ka with various issues and quite dirty. Started it a few weeks earlier to work out what needed attention. Here it is as I got it..........lots of pics btw.

DSCN3239 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3240 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3241 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3242 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3243 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3244 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3245 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3246 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3247 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3248 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3249 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3250 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3251 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3252 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3253 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3254 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3255 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3256 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3257 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3258 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3259 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3260 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3261 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3262 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3263 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3264 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3265 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3266 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3267 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3268 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3269 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3270 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3271 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3272 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3274 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3275 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3276 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3277 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3278 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3279 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3280 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3281 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3283 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3284 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3285 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3286 by jpappleton, on Flickr

So a few bits and bobs missing, plenty of dirt and debris and some rust to sort out. Decided to give it a quick clean to see what else needed doing under the grime. Usual process applied. Had a look at cleaning up the Wheel trims to keep original and see how they would come up..........

DSCN3287 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3288 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3289 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3290 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3291 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3292 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3293 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Here we are after a going over in the usual manner......

DSCN3294 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3295 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3296 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3297 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3298 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3299 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3300 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3301 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3302 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3303 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3304 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Trims looking better after a bit of time and some AS Alishine, Brake Off and Tardis.......

DSCN3305 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3306 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3307 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Fast forward a couple of weeks - a friend sorted out the bodywork issues for me in between jobs it was back for some more fun........

WP_20160323_09_49_33_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160323_09_49_47_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160323_09_49_59_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Here we are again after another going over with the AS G101 and a Clay Bar......

WP_20160325_15_42_11_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160325_15_42_21_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160325_15_42_30_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160325_15_42_41_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160325_15_42_52_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Lots to get on with on the inside...............

WP_20160325_15_43_03_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160325_15_43_09_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160325_15_43_16_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160325_15_43_37_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160325_15_43_42_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160325_15_43_48_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160325_15_44_00_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160325_15_44_14_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Will post up some more shortly.

Cheers


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Lots of Hairs, Dust, Spillages & Sticky Sweets to sort out..........

WP_20160326_10_14_59_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160326_10_15_45_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160326_10_56_12_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160326_10_56_31_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160326_10_56_39_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160326_11_04_03_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

1st Hit with the Vac and the Brushes etc.....

WP_20160326_13_15_02_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160326_13_39_53_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160326_13_39_59_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160326_13_40_23_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160326_13_40_30_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160326_13_51_14_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160326_13_51_22_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160326_15_13_45_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160326_16_05_34_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160326_16_05_46_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160326_16_05_51_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Looking better.....

WP_20160326_16_50_28_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160326_16_50_40_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160326_16_50_52_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Will post up some done pics shortly - just getting a cup of tea!


----------



## razorak (Jan 9, 2012)

i really like to see those jobs, very meticulous. 
that's a really nice work out there, thank you for sharing the work


----------



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

Respect for tackling that..very satisfactory!


----------



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

what brushes do you use for your interior, picked up a car for the learner in the family and the previous owner had a dog like this and am having issues getting the hair out.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great write up again, i look forward to the rest!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks loads better straight away!! 

How much of the car was painted in the end? Looks like most of it??


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

klw7me said:


> what brushes do you use for your interior, picked up a car for the learner in the family and the previous owner had a dog like this and am having issues getting the hair out.


Hi - lots of various brushes for the complete interior but regarding pet hair(s) I start with a Pet Hair remover tool with varying success. What usually gets rid of them is a small stiff detailing brush (Asda do one for a £2) and a small screwdriver/table knife. It all depends on what surface it is and how delicate it is.



Sicskate said:


> Looks loads better straight away!!
> 
> How much of the car was painted in the end? Looks like most of it??


Thanks - only the rear quarter panels extending into the sill and boot lid up to the glass. He did blend a little into the doors. The guy who did it for me is very good.

Cheers


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

klw7me said:


> what brushes do you use for your interior, picked up a car for the learner in the family and the previous owner had a dog like this and am having issues getting the hair out.


Bit of a pain but try getting the stubbon hairs off with tape wrapped back to front around your hand. Gaffa tape is nice and sticky!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice work on what appeared to be a very neglected car. What were Ford thinking with all that plastic!?!? What did you use on the bumpers and wheel arches ?


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

I can't believe you got rid of the stickers 



A great transformation as always! You'd have thought that Ford would have addressed the rusty fuel caps by the time that car was made, they almost rusted straight from the factory.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

You've got your work cut out there Charlie, I once spoke to a mechanic friend, who said they were the worst car seen in the last 30 years for rust and failing mot's, I'm sure you'll get it looking great, but you might have met your match on this one.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Banana car!

The minions will be pleased with your work although I don't think Gru would drive it 

Jokes aside these cars a proper rust buckets. Make sure you check the driver and passenger foot wells as my mate had one and had to get new floors welded. 

Be good to see how this one turns out 

Ryan


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

TonyHill said:


> What were Ford thinking with all that plastic!?!?


It was designed as a town/city car, where edges of bumpers & arches etc can get damaged, and it's easier to pop a plastic trim off and replace than a whole wing.....but they also seemed to design rust into it too!!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Hats off to you Charlie for tackling that, and you;'ve made a superb job of it as per your high standard 

I'd have probably looked at the rust, and knowing what these rot like, and sent it to the scrappers.....there is usually a lot more rust than first appears visible too.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Great work Charlie, these wee things handle great so they do id like one as a runabout.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

i had one as a courtesy car once, a hoot to drive.
top work charlie. an inspiration to us all.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again - thank you the positive comments - much appreciated! As I mentioned here are the finished (more or less)shots of the Ka. There is a few!

DSC_0021 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0022 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0023 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0024 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0025 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0026 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0027 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0028 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0029 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0030 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0031 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0032 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0033 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0034 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0035 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0036 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0037 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0039 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0042 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0044 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0045 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0046 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0047 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0048 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0049 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0052 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0053 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0054 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0055 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0056 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0057 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0058 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0059 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0061 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0062 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0063 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0064 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0065 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0066 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0067 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0068 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0070 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0072 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0073 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0074 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0075 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0076 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0077 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0079 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0080 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0082 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0084 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0085 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0087 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0090 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0091 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0092 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0095 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0096 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0099 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0100 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0104 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0106 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0109 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0112 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0113 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0114 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0156 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0159 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0160 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0188 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0189 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0190 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0192 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0194 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0198 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0151 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0129 by John Appleton, on Flickr

Thats it - thanks for looking.

Cheers


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Must be the best example in the country. Looks like a new car now.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Another great job done:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

What a job,it was a pleasure to view this thread,If i may,I would suggest investing in a steamer,they do a great job around nooks and crannies especially around creases,hinges and door surrounds.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

I thought you had bitten off too much this time, but you've proved me wrong, excellent work ok charlie, dont think I can say much more, pure brilliance.


----------



## lincolndanny (May 5, 2014)

Always enjoy your threads Charlie but this is the best yet. This was more a restoration than a clean up!:thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow, a proper good job !


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Looks like a totally new car. Immense work.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow! what a transformation, that's amazing!! I know everyone says it, but I love your clean up threads Charlie, always look forward to seeing them. Whenever I look in the showroom the first thing I do is scroll down to see if you've made any new threads lol They are spot on :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

That honestly does look brand new! Awesome work


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

That's insane, I can't believe that's the same car !!!


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks stunning as all your cars you do. Can I ask what you do with these cars? if you buy and sell surely some cars like this one after all the hard work and effort go into them there can't be much if any profit left?

It didn't look to far from scrap to start with, well saved.

Carl


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

What did you dress the exterior plastics with...?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great turnaround

Look very nice :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

As always, absolutely great work chum. 

Cooks


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

As always, a fantastic result.


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

Fantastic thread and stunning work. Great photography too!

I really wish I had a painter chum like yours. Paint so expensive these days - the yard stick seems to be £400 per panel for a reasonable job. 

Looking forward to your next one!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

TonyHill said:


> What did you dress the exterior plastics with...?


Hi sorry I missed this earlier in the thread. I use AS Highstyle generally and on occasion Autoglym Bumper Gel if the plastics/rubbers are too stained.



markoneill said:


> Fantastic thread and stunning work. Great photography too!
> 
> I really wish I had a painter chum like yours. Paint so expensive these days - the yard stick seems to be £400 per panel for a reasonable job.
> 
> Looking forward to your next one!


Hi - thanks for your comments, yes - paintwork can be very costly nowadays - fortunately I have a pal of mine that helps me out.

Thank you for all the other comments - really appreciate it.

Cheers


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Great work indeed. Did you have to get both sides fully painted? Was all the rot cut out of the fuel filler area?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Great job...the cleanest Ford KA ive seen :thumb:

You went way into the details and I like that :thumb:


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

awesome work. I enjoy viewing these threads and seeing the level of detail put into these cars


----------



## matt5559 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think I have 'man love' for you Charlie - your threads make me spend lots of money on detailing products that I never have time to use! Maybe one day I will get out on the driveway and go to town on my Skoda Superb and i'd be happy if I got half the results that you achieve. Carry on detailing my friend - my lunchtimes will be boring without you!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Kiashuma said:


> Great work indeed. Did you have to get both sides fully painted? Was all the rot cut out of the fuel filler area?


Thanks - both rear quarters were painted with a slight blow into the door edge. The fuel filler side was indeed cut out and a replacement section put in.



matt5559 said:


> I think I have 'man love' for you Charlie - your threads make me spend lots of money on detailing products that I never have time to use! Maybe one day I will get out on the driveway and go to town on my Skoda Superb and i'd be happy if I got half the results that you achieve. Carry on detailing my friend - my lunchtimes will be boring without you!


 Very kind words - great time of year now to get out and use your cleaning gear. I might have another of interest to help over lunchtime......

WP_20160331_12_23_55_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_27_41_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Should post something up soon.

Cheers


----------



## Olek (Sep 7, 2014)

Great job


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Looking forward to the Vauxhall. Whats your address, i have something to drop off


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

It's a big motor, and a dark colour, I'm sure you won't let your dedicated followers on here down.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2016)

mechrepairs said:


> Looks stunning as all your cars you do. Can I ask what you do with these cars? if you buy and sell surely some cars like this one after all the hard work and effort go into them there can't be much if any profit left?
> 
> It didn't look to far from scrap to start with, well saved.
> 
> Carl


Usually found here...likes to change vehicles often :thumb: 
"We took it in Part Exchange against our car recently"
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vauxhall-...675827?hash=item58d92c37f3:g:ThIAAOSwv~xXDr9O


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Again an epic transformation!

Bet you had a long soak in the bath after that interior to decontaminate yourself!


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks new!

Loving the before & after pics,spot on how you capture this:thumb:


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Forsh said:


> Again an epic transformation!
> 
> Bet you had a long soak in the bath after that interior to decontaminate yourself!


Thanks - Yep a good shower was needed after that interior!



simon burns said:


> Looks new!
> 
> Loving the before & after pics,spot on how you capture this:thumb:


Thanks - I try to get the best overall look of the car before and after.

Cheers


----------



## StevieClean10 (Mar 22, 2010)

Amazing work


----------

